# Bulova Accutron Advert From 1971



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I recently bought this advert from an old magazine. Not too long ago I bought a Bulova Deep Sea so I thought a period advert would complete the package (although I've SOLD the Deep Sea - it was sure a nice one - essentially unused with box and papers). Still have the ad though!

Here it is:


----------



## Pegwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting the ad. The Deep Sea is a nice watch and interestingly the 214 Astronaut N had been around quite a few years in at the time of the ad, it must have been a popular seller.

Pegwood


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you for sharing that martinus s.

Could you post one with higher definition as I would like to archive the ad?

Regards ludd


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

ludditeinorbit said:


> Thank you for sharing that martinus s.
> 
> Could you post one with higher definition as I would like to archive the ad?
> 
> Regards ludd


Send me a private message with your e-mail address and I will try to scan at a higher rate and e-mail it to you directly (if I can).


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Email received, thank you martinus.


----------

